# New project



## mt372d2002 (Dec 29, 2013)

Happy New Year! I'm starting a brand new snow plow tractor ill keep posting pictures of before and after. First step bring the snow plow up to the garage then drive back to the tar shed and its good bye loader until summer! Here are some pictures of Gurty before the plow change!:


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That'll be an interesting project! Have fun and keep us posted


----------

